# Service und Support > Testforum >  Bilder

## adam 60

hallo,
kann man einem Blindgänger mal erklären wie man ein Bild vom PC hier einstellen kann ?

----------


## Hvielemi

Picr.de,
Anleitung befolgen, Breite wähle ich meist 640pixel:

Bild wird zu
[ímg]http://up.picr.de/15803528ko.jpg[/ímg]

In Forum kopieren, dann wird es wieder Bild:

Konrad

----------


## adam 60

[IMG][/IMG]

der Traubenfresser.......
danke Konrad

----------


## adam 60

die Hexe hat geholfen.....
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Hvielemi

Und jetzt noch perfektionieren:

Den Code von picr.de direkt in den Beitrag setzen, nicht mit dem Bild-tool.
Dann fallen die überzähligen [ÍMG][/ÍMG]-Klammern weg.

----------


## adam 60

so  ?

[/IMG]

Selbstbildnis vom Kind

----------


## Hvielemi

Immer noch eine Klammer zu viel.
Wie machst Du das?

----------


## FlorianM



----------


## FlorianM



----------


## FlorianM



----------


## adam 60

test1




> Und jetzt noch perfektionieren:
> 
> Den Code von picr.de direkt in den Beitrag setzen, nicht mit dem Bild-tool.
> Dann fallen die überzähligen [ÍMG][/ÍMG]-Klammern weg.


test1

----------


## adam 60

> test1
> 
> 
> 
> test1


test 1????

----------


## adam 60

hallo mal heute




> _Den Code von picr.de direkt in den Beitrag setzen, nicht mit dem Bild-tool._
> _Dann fallen die überzähligen [ÍMG][/ÍMG]-Klammern weg._





> test 1????

----------


## michele

Grüß dich adam,
wenn du bei PicR angemeldet bist, klicke auf den Reiter Bildverwaltung.
Nun kannst du eines der sichtbaren Bilder oder auch mehrere (natürlich nur, falls du welche hochgeladen hast) in dem kleinen Kästchen anklicken und damit auswählen.
Am unteren Bildrand auf Code klicken und es geht ein Fenster auf, in welchem du den Code gezeigt bekommst.


Beispiel:


Wenn du nur das heraus kopierst, was nach und vor dem eingeklammerten steht, klappt das dann.

Beispiel: https://up.picr.de/26754919th.jpg

Ich hoffe so war das richtig.
Michel

----------


## michele

Nein, war es nicht so ganz.
Mit den Klammern wird das Bild direkt hier eingestellt, ohne wird es dir in einem separaten Fenster gezeigt und nicht in den Text integriert. Ist also nicht ständig hier sichtbar.
Sorry.

Michel

----------


## Unverwüstlicher

Gude Adam,

wenn Du diesen thread mal zurückscrollst, dann siehst Du wie Dir Konrad das alles schon schön 
verklickert hat und Du hast ja dann auch Bilder einstellen können. Hast Du das wieder verlernt?

Aber Du kannst natürlich auch so vorgehen: https://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/faq...ild-darstellen

Gruß Harald

----------


## adam 60

Moin Harald und Michele,



> Hast Du das wieder verlernt?


natürlich hab ich es wieder verlernt wie mit allen Dingen die man nicht so oft macht.
aber alles gut
Danke sehr nochmal
Gruß
Adam

----------


## Hartmut S

Moin Adam,

ich verlerne auch so vieles. Es liegt wohl an den Medikamenten.

Komischerweise behalte ich alles, was mit Computer zu tun hat.
Anders ist es bei meiner Krebserkrankung. Da muss ich jedes Mal nachfragen, obwohl ich vieles im Forum in der Suchfunktion finde.
Das Basiswissen ist eine große Hilfe. Es ist aber nicht für jeden verständlich.

Bevor nun jemand schreibt, was verstehst du denn nicht, sage ich, es ist ein medizinisches Produkt, deren Beipackzettel nicht alle verstehen.

Aber egal, ich wurde mal wieder für 1 Woche im Forum gesperrt.
Warum weiß ich nicht. Ich hatte ja zuletzt in der Plauderecke geschrieben.
Die Begründung hieß, ich wäre vom Thema abgekommen.
Mein letztes Posting war als Joke (Witz) gemeint. Das hatten leider nicht alle verstanden.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Moin Hartmut,




> Mein letztes Posting war als Joke (Witz) gemeint. Das hatten leider nicht alle verstanden.


Spaß und Joke sollten aber auch dazugehören,wenn man es nicht übertreibt.
Mach Dir nix draus Hartmut.
ich vermeide andere Themen obwohl ich auch eine Meinung hätte.
ich bleibe beim Thema PK.
Gruß
Adam

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Hartmut, schön dass Du wieder Dein Piratenface zeigst. Hab ich schon ein wenig vermisst.
So sieht man sofort welcher Hartmut es ist.
Urs

----------


## Stefan1

. . . schön das Du wieder an " Bord " bist  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hartmut S



----------


## ursus47

Daumen hoch......hahahaha

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Urs,

das ist nur ein Bildertest wegen der Größe.

Ich wollte erst so zur Zahnbehandlung gehen.
Wenn der Filter abgeschraubt wird, kommt der Zahnarzt mit seinem Besteck an die Zähne.
Es ist wohl dennoch zu eng. Sonst hätte ich den Tipp an Michi weiter gegeben.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Hartmut,
der Michi hat bestimmt einen Verbesserungsvorschlag oder ?
ich dachte Du wolltest mit dem Foto kleine Kinder erschrecken.
aber alles ist gut
lg

Adam

----------


## ursus47

also sorry, aber mein Lachkrampf kann sich so nie lösen
Aber Lachen tut grad gut
Danke Euch

----------


## Michi1

Hartmut, hast du nicht wieder Angst das deine Witze anders aufgefasst werden. Hier wird nur im Keller gelacht.

----------


## ursus47



----------


## ursus47



----------


## buschreiter

Geht das Einfügen tatsächlich nur über Drittanbieter? Im Übrigen...schöne Fotos, Urs!

----------


## ursus47

Also ich weiss nichts anderes als den Tipp von Konrad "Gott hab ihn selig"
LG
Urs

----------


## ursus47

Ich war gestern in Konrads Welt (Schweizer Alpen). Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht kannte, fühl ich mich irgendwie verbunden. Mag es am gemeinsamen Schicksal oder wegen der Verbundenheit mit der Schweiz.

----------


## adam 60

Hallo mal,




> Ich war gestern in Konrads Welt (Schweizer Alpen). Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht kannte, fühl ich mich irgendwie verbunden.


ja der Konrad war schon ein besonderer Mann,
ich bin froh Ihn gekannt zu haben.
lg
Adam

----------


## albert h.

> ich war gestern in Konrads Welt (Schweizer Alpen). Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, obwohl ich ihn gar nicht kannte, fühl ich mich irgendwie verbunden. Mag es am gemeinsamen Schicksal oder wegen der Verbundenheit mit der Schweiz.


Hallo Adam,

ich kannte Konrad 45 Jahre.
Sei bitte so fair, und bewahre Konrads andenken!

Ich bin kein Forummensch, aber Konrad ist tot. 
Bitte keine Scheinheiligkeiten. 

So, nun melde ich mich wieder ab.

Gruss
Albert

----------


## ursus47

Hallo Albert, ich steh irgendwie auf der Leitung. Du bist 75 geboren und kanntest Konrad seit 45 Jahren. Bist du der Sohn. Oder bin ich total deppert.
Bitte kläre mich auf.
Lg urs

----------


## ursus47

Glaube mir ich schätze Konrad über den Tod hinaus. Du glaubst nicht wie oft ich seine Beiträge schon las. Ich weiß nicht ob ich noch lange hier sein werde, aber Konrad's Beiträge werd ich nie vergessen.
Sorry wenn ich dich damit belästigt habe 
Urs

----------


## ursus47



----------

